# No hay manera de que funcione vmware-server :( (re-abierto)

## Solusan

Hola,

Me llevo peleando toda la tarde con esto de vmware-server.

Y cuando arranca me suelta esto:

```
Do you want to enter a serial number now? (yes/no/help) [no] 

 * Starting VMware services:                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                                                                            [ !! ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                                                                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                                                                                                         [ !! ]

The configuration of VMware Server 1.0.4 build-56528 for Linux for this running

kernel completed successfully.
```

Luego al parar el servicio me dice que vuelva a ejecutar la configuración y vuelta a empezar.

Alguna idea?

Desde ya muchísimas gracias.  :Smile: 

----------

## jgascon

Supongo que te has registrado y tienes número de serie, ¿no?

Si no, regístrate aquí y te enviarán un nº de serie. Es gratis que no libre  :Wink: 

----------

## Solusan

Si claro, el número de serie es válido.

 :Smile: 

----------

## jgascon

Comprueba que tengas los módulos de vmware cargados:

```

# lsmod | grep vm

vmnet                  40320  12

vmmon                1849132  0

```

Si no los tienes cargados, cárgalos con modprobe e intenta arrancar otra vez el vmware.

----------

## Solusan

oh, ho...

```
lince ~ # lsmod | grep vm 

lince ~ # modprobe vmnet

FATAL: Module vmnet not found.

lince ~ # modprobe vmmon

FATAL: Module vmmon not found.
```

----------

## jgascon

¿Has compilado el vmware con tú versión actual del kernel?

Vigila que el link de /usr/src/linux esté apuntando a la versión del kernel que estás usando:

```

# ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 oct 12 21:46 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

```

----------

## Solusan

Efectivamente :/

```
lince ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 oct  8 18:56 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8

lince ~ # uname -a

Linux lince 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Wed Apr 4 05:44:43 UTC 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Voy a cambiar el enlace a ver.

----------

## Solusan

Estoy siguiendo este Cómo:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_VMWare_Server#Installing_VMWare_Server

 :Smile: 

----------

## Solusan

OOOOOOOOOOOOOK,

Ya está  :Smile: 

```
[/vmware] 

Do you want to enter a serial number now? (yes/no/help) [no] 

 * Starting VMware services:                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Starting VMware virtual machines...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

The configuration of VMware Server 1.0.4 build-56528 for Linux for this running

kernel completed successfully.
```

Efectivamente era eso, he aprovechado para recopilar el núcleo al r8  :Smile: 

Gracias!!!

----------

## Solusan

Hola denuevo :/

Ahora lo que me pasa es lo siguiente:

Trato de arrancarlas máquinas en cuestión mediante la linea de comandos y no hay nada que hacer.

```
lince ~ # vmware-cmd -v /vmware/alum/ubuntu704.vmx start

API Version: 1.01

/usr/bin/vmware-cmd: Could not connect to VM /vmware/alum/ubuntu704.vmx

  (VMControl error -14: Unexpected response from vmware-authd: Could not execute /opt/vmware/server/lib/bin/vmware-vmx)

```

Y cuando desde un win con la cónsola quiero conectarme tampoco, me deja.

El xinedt.d lo tengo así:

/etc/xinetd.d/vmware-authd

```
# default: on

# description: The VMware remote access authentification daemon

service vmware-authd

{

   disable         = no

   port            = 902

   socket_type     = stream

   protocol        = tcp

   wait            = no

   user            = root

   server          = /opt/vmware/server/sbin/vmware-authd

   type            = unlisted

   only_from       = 0.0.0.0/24 127.0.0.1

}
```

Alguna idea?

Gracias!![/glsa]

----------

## jgascon

De lo primero ni idea pero de lo segundo, en el archivo /etc/xinetd.d/vmware-authd en la línea only_from deberías ponerle las IP's de las máquinas desde dónde te vas a conectar...

----------

## Solusan

 *jgascon wrote:*   

> De lo primero ni idea pero de lo segundo, en el archivo /etc/xinetd.d/vmware-authd en la línea only_from deberías ponerle las IP's de las máquinas desde dónde te vas a conectar...

 

Y para poner un rango?

192.168.1.0/24

no?

----------

## jgascon

man xinetd.conf:

```

only_from  

           bla, bla, bla....

           e)   an ip address/netmask range in the form of 1.2.3.4/32.  IPv6 address/netmask ranges in the form of 1234::/46 are also valid.

```

Va a ser que sí  :Wink: 

----------

## Solusan

Pos nàh..

Que no se levanta la VM....

:/

No dándole el rango que le toca.

----------

## jgascon

Lo del xinetd sólo es para que te puedas conectar desde otra máquina a tu vmware-server, no debería tener nada que ver con que funcione el vmware o no.

----------

## Solusan

Bueno, 

Acabo de levantar la máquina desde la consola de un win a la gentoo.

Para ello, he cambiado los permisos de la VM en cuestión.

Luego he procedido a levantarla con la instrucción:

vmrun y voila!!!

(http://www.solusan.com/comandos-vmware.html#more-741)

^_^

Lo que no hay manera es de instalar el MUI para poder administrarlas mediante WEB.

Sabes como?

----------

## jgascon

 *Solusan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo que no hay manera es de instalar el MUI para poder administrarlas mediante WEB.
> 
> Sabes como?

 

Pues la verdad es que no, lo siento  :Sad: 

Sólo uso el vmware para juguetear no lo he configurado todavía para conectarme desde otras máquinas.

----------

## Solusan

 *jgascon wrote:*   

>  *Solusan wrote:*   
> 
> Lo que no hay manera es de instalar el MUI para poder administrarlas mediante WEB.
> 
> Sabes como? 
> ...

 

En cualquier caso muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda ^_^

----------

